# Anyone remember HD Radio?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Does anyone remember HD Radio? I remember hearing commercials on it a while ago. Yet, when I was doing some research on a replacement car, I am more likely to see a car equipped with a satellite radio receiver than with a HD radio receiver. Wasn't this supposed to be a digital version of radio?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

HD radio is still around > http://hdradio.com


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

Sirius pays car manufacturers to include satellite radio in their cars, and nobody does the same for HD radio. 

In some models, HD is included. In some others, you can add the option for HD or satellite for a few hundred dollars. 

HD radio was the industry response to satellite and streaming music options, but most people just don't care about it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HD Radio is still out there. It's not as common, but I've seen it in a number of rental cars.The big benefit at the moment is that if you are listening to a station with an HD simulcast, it will switch over when it can.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I have some HD radios. They are a digital modulation standard on the broadcast bands. We do discuss it on AVS Forums from time to time.

http://www.avsforum.com/f/154/hd-radio


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

My 2014 Honda CR-V has both XM and HD radio. My Denon AVR-1911 also has HD radio. There are many HD radio channels in my area.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Wifes 2013 Audi has HD + XM/Sirius radio.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like it a lot. Glad for the link above, which led me to download an app for finding more stations in HD. I like the soundtracks name and artist.

My car has it and a trial Sirius, the latter dropped like a hot potato when the trial was up. Even their traffic info is poor.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

I keep XM radio in the car because I drive the I-77 corridor frequently, and with AM or FM radio, every time I go around a curve I have to search for a new radio station. In many areas along that route, I am lucky to find even one station, and more often than not, it is not something I want to listen to. Around town, I rarely listen to XM, but it is nice to have when I am on the road.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> I like the soundtracks name and artist.


The same information is often available on conventional radio stations with modern car stereos using the RBDS protocol. My 2005 Lincoln factory car stereo gives artist and title information for many of my local FM stations.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Data_System


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I have had an Insignia HD radio tuner in my bedroom home theater system for a few years. Unfortunately, Best Buy withdrew it from their stores. I also have a Kenwood HD radio in my Hyundai Santa Fe, having swapped out the original radio (which had XM). There are quite a few stations broadcasting HD radio in the Charlotte area, some with as many as 3 different program channels. Most of the time, I listen to WFAE HD1, which broadcasts jazz 24/7.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I had one of those Insignia shelf systems too. The tuner went south on it though. I do still have an HD tuner in my Denon 3311, and had it on a Kenwood aftermarket unit in my old car that I pulled and gave to a friend when I sold it. I also have a little POS portable thing about the size of an oreo, but it didn't work very well, and the battery only lasts a day or so.

Ford was supposed to have a deal to put HD tuners as standard equipment in every vehicle made after around 2008, but that lasted less than a year, as my 2009 Escape doesn't have one. I think you can get it as an upgrade though.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

fleckrj said:


> I keep XM radio in the car because I drive the I-77 corridor frequently, and with AM or FM radio, every time I go around a curve I have to search for a new radio station. In many areas along that route, I am lucky to find even one station, and more often than not, it is not something I want to listen to. Around town, I rarely listen to XM, but it is nice to have when I am on the road.


Without satellite radio - in areas like that - we get out the MP3 player and hook it up to the car stereo.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

In all the 2013 cars that I had checked, practically all of them now include a 3.5mm audio input jack for hooking up a external audio device. Some also included Bluetooth, although I don't know if it was just for the phone functions or if it was actually for the audio.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

HD Radio didn't get traction because the radios or adapters were (are) expensive and it just wasn't enough improvement - particularly in a car to justify the cost.

Our 2012 Leaf (EV) had XM, USB and 3.5mm jack in addition to Bluetooth for both audio and phone functions. We just traded for a 2014 and it has all the above and a screen for Pandora (from the smartphone).

We loaded up an old iPod and leave it connected to the usb or BT to the phones.

With Apples recent CarPlay announcement puts most of the functions of the iPhone on the dashboard.

http://www.techhive.com/article/2103502/carplay-apples-in-car-ios-dashboard-gets-real-launching-this-year.html


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

M-B has had full functionality of iPhones/pods for several years, both Bluetooth and USB connections. I am not sure if CarPlay will add anything or not! There's also a 3.5 jack, but I've never needed it and don't see that I will.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

My barber listens to KJZZ-HD1, the Long Beach jazz public radio station, with an HD radio. Much better reception than the regular FM channel.

I listen to KJZZ-HD2 on my iPod Touch using the iHeart Radio app. They play "vocal jazz" 24 hours a day and don't even stop for pledge breaks. No announcers, just an occasional station ID.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

HD radio is so much better than FM. Sounds better and reception is better. Also get the song tags when music plays.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

All 3 of the fords(2013) I own/lease have HD radio in them and all of the fords I rent when I travel have it.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

HD radio really messes up the analog bands!! (Especially at night)

This stuff SHOULD NOT BE ON AM AT ALL!! (.53 to 1.7Mhz)


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

HD radio was a solution without a problem..


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

HD radio rocks! But it needs further development and deployment.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Dude111 said:


> HD radio really messes up the analog bands!! (Especially at night)
> 
> This stuff SHOULD NOT BE ON AM AT ALL!! (.53 to 1.7Mhz)


Prove it! I am Starting to think you are just saying the opposite of what everyone likes just to say the opposite.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

No I dont do that buddy,I mean what I say.........

Im sorry if my style make you feel uncomfortable... I think its important to speak up about important issues!


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> Prove it! I am Starting to think you are just saying the opposite of what everyone likes just to say the opposite.


In this case he is right. Do a google search for "IBOC Sideband interference" or scroll down to page 8:
http://www.v-soft.com/web/IBOC%20Coverage%20and%20Interference%20Issues2.pdf

There's a reason why very few AM stations leave their HD signal on overnight. Flamethrowers like WOR pretty much obliterate the neighboring frequencies overnight when they leave their HD signal on.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

My daughter received a Polk I-Sonic HD radio for her birthday a few years back. Unless I want to go and put an antenna on the roof, we only pick up a couple of HD stations.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Last week, I swapped my '07 Hyundai Santa Fe with aftermarket Kenwood HD radio for a 2012 Prius with Nav system. I was pleasantly surprised that it has HD radio. It also has XM/Sirus, buyt I don't know if I'll subscribe.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If you don't mind bit-starved music streams, it can be fine. If you really like talk radio, you can get ok sound if it's just voice.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> If you don't mind bit-starved music streams, it can be fine. If you really like talk radio, you can get ok sound if it's just voice.


?? I don't listen to talk radio. On the other hand, WDAV-HD1 for classical music and WFAE-HD2 for jazz satisfy me very well. :yesman:


----------

